# 1911



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

What is the best value 1911. I might be interested in purchasing one, but the good companies like colt want an exorbinate amount of cash for them. I am not looking to shoot in matches, I am not looking for a stainless finish with gold inlay, I just want a 1911 that shoots nice and feeds well without costing my left leg.


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

You cant co wrong with a Springfield 1911. They have guns from $400 to $1800 and they all shoot and operate great. I have a Charles Daly also and its a darn nice gun for the money but the Springfield is the best buy! :sniper:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah I'm gonna go with the springfied. Does anyone have the WWII GI model? The price is most certainly right.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

A differant gun that is a good platfourm to start form is the Norenco(?) the spelling may bo off a bit on that one, but they are a great gun to start from, and you cann add better sights, higher grip safty, everything is 100% interchangable with the colt designe. The basic gun is good for plinking, and general shooting, but there are so many drop in after market 1911 stuff out there that you can add what you want when you want. And if cash is an issue, the norenco is a bit cheaper, and still a very servicable gun.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

MT

I have to agree with agrotom. I own two 1911's, one is a Kimber and the other is a STI. Both are great shooters. I have shot the Springfields and have a friend that is a die hard fan of their 1911s. For the price he paid for his Springfield loaded I can't really justify the price difference. He did have a gunsmith work on the trigger and has purchased a few since then. Good luck. Hard to go wrong with a 1911.

:sniper:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I must say wheen, Norinco makes good stuff. i have found there products to be impecibly reliable...but id still go for the Springfield.


----------



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

I have had a Charles Daly for a few years now and is a good shooter but a friend of mine just bought a Dan Wesson and it will shoot very well. If I buy another it will be a DW.


----------



## Uncle Fudd (Mar 8, 2005)

:roll: Good points by all. May I weigh in on this issue.
I have owned and operated an indoor shooting range and retail store for the last 20 years and have carried and used the 1911s extensively. Everyone has made excellent points and comments on choosing a 1911 but I would give some more input just for consideration.
It is true you can buy cheaper than the Colt, Kimber, Springfield, but regardless of what you put on one of them, ie: CD or Norenco, Star etc. It has been my experience that when you want to sell them, you cannot get a good price, you will normally lose about 1/2 of your initial investment.
If on the other hand, you buy for example a base model Springfield 1911-A1 with NO frills. You can purchase it for about $ 450 to $500. You can then put on all of the goodies to make it yours and still be in it for less than the loaded Kimber or Colt and when you try to sell it, you will be able to get back at the very least your investment if not a little more.
I have a rental counter for anyone coming into the range and we offer Kimbers and Springfields for rent. I have by official record more than 300,000 rounds through each of the above mentioned guns with having to replace only the barrels and some springs. I would hope that you recognize the wear and tare as a result of this many rounds and the quality that it represents. 
I can take either of these guns out of the counter, replace the barrels and springs and get new gun price for them if and when I decide to replace them with new.
When I do, it will be with Kimber and Springfield and nothing else.
I personally carry and shoot a Colt, lightweight Commander in 45 ACP. It had in excess of 80,000 rounds before I replaced the barrel and had a small crack in the frame repaired. It is now as good as new and has another 30,000 rounds through it. Unfortunately I have not had good luck with the newer Colt products, so I don't stock or sell them any more. (hopefully their QC will do better soon).
Good luck and be safe.
Uncle Fudd


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

Another angle......if you are going to buy old John Brownings classic design which has played a huge role in our freedom, then BUY AMERICAN! Mine are Springfields and I love them.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I will be buying springfield, GI most likely but milspec if someone can talk me into it. Any bad press about the GI?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Only thing iv heard of um' is that they are exactly like the original, never miss a beat, and chew through any brand of ammo youv got.

Other than that, no.


----------



## cxm (May 7, 2005)

The new S&W 1911s are easily the best value around, with excellent quality, and can be carried out of the box. Very accurate too and cost about as much as the usual upgrades a new Colt's requuires.

FWIW

Chuck



Militant_Tiger said:


> What is the best value 1911. I might be interested in purchasing one, but the good companies like colt want an exorbinate amount of cash for them. I am not looking to shoot in matches, I am not looking for a stainless finish with gold inlay, I just want a 1911 that shoots nice and feeds well without costing my left leg.


----------

